# canted footbeds and binding angles



## slowturtles (Aug 8, 2012)

so i gave canted footbeds a shot this weekend. I set them at 2 degree cant. My binding angles are 9 degrees on both feet. My stance width is 22.5 inches/10.5 feet/57.5 cm. I just measured the distance between the center of each binding.

So after a few hours of riding, the outside of my feet where the footbed is raised started to go numb from the pressure. This led me to think, are canted footbeds supposed to be for people with a wider stance? Or people with bindings set at higher angles?

edit: I'm about 5'10 and 147 lbs.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Try riding at 23. I didn't get a numb foot riding my same stance width with canted footbeds, but it did feel off. Running a half inch wider made all the difference.

The canting just needs to be appropriate to you leg length and then just needs to match up with your stance width. With your leg length it just sounds like 22.5 is too narrow for a 2.0. Wider will take the pressure off the outside of your feet.

If that doesn't work you might just not be shaped right for canted footbeds. Freak.


----------



## slowturtles (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaha i might just be a freak o nature! aight will do, thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek is spot on. The canting will allow you to run wider, which will prob feel more natural after a couple runs. I had to to the same when I first tried canted bases with the Ride NRc, Rome 390 Boss, etc... and am doing the same with my K2 Formulas now.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

2 degrees puts too much pressure in one spot. My front is almost 32 degrees and my rear is 23 a lot of the pressure is releaved through out the boot instead just the toes. Stand naturally measure the angles that your foot naturally stand and try putting your bindings at those angels. Then adjust till their perfect.


----------

